# FR: l'une des penseuses / l'un des penseurs



## Nomade001

J'ai à traduire la phrase suivante : « One of the country's most recognized cybersecurity thinkers will be talking to us ». S'il la personne en question est une femme, doit-on écrire « L’une des penseuses les plus réputées au pays en ce qui concerne la cybersécurité" ou « L'un des penseurs les plus réputés au pays en ce qui concerne la cybersécurité » (ou toute autre formule plus élégante si vous en avez). Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Si vous écrivez _l'une des penseuses_, vous ne comparez cette femme qu'aux autres femmes penseuses ; les penseurs de sexe masculin en sont exclus.

Si vous écrivez _l'un des penseurs_, vous comparez cette personne à tous les penseurs, tous sexes confondus.


----------



## olivier68

Ecrivez : "l'une des personnes..." et le problème est réglé !


----------



## Maître Capello

Sauf que l'on perd alors la notion de _penseur_…


----------



## olivier68

Cela dépend de la façon dont on tourne la suite ;-)


----------



## Nomade001

En principe, je suis d'accord avec vous, Maître Capello, mais qu'en diriez-vous si la phrase se lisait ainsi : « Jane Doe, l'un des penseurs les plus réputés au pays »/Jane Doe, l'une des penseuses les plus réputées au pays...?


----------



## OLN

Madame Machin, qui figure parmi les penseurs les plus réputés du pays, ...


----------



## Eyeteeth

Nomade001 said:


> J'ai à traduire la phrase suivante : « One of the country's most recognized cybersecurity thinkers will be talking to us ». S'il la personne en question est une femme, doit-on écrire « L’une des penseuses les plus réputées au pays en ce qui concerne la cybersécurité" ou « L'un des penseurs les plus réputés au pays en ce qui concerne la cybersécurité » (ou toute autre formule plus élégante si vous en avez). Merci!


Bonjour, voici une proposition : L'une des théoriciennes les plus réputées dans le/du domaine de la cybersécurité…


----------



## Bezoard

Non, cette dernière proposition ne convient pas puisqu'elle ne se réfère qu'aux théoriciennes et oublie les théoriciens.


----------



## Oscar Aqueterre

Si l'emploi du masculin ou du féminin vous gêne, (si par exemple, vous ne savez pas, au moment où vous l'annoncez, si l'intervenant sera un homme ou une femme), vous pouvez aussi dire d'une façon plus neutre : "une personne dont la pensée fait autorité dans ce pays en matière de cybersécurité".
Je préférerais pour ma part dire : "un(e) spécialiste d'envergure nationale sur les questions de cybersécurité". Il me semble que les mots "penseur" (le mot évoque la statue de Rodin !) ou "penseuse" ne sont pas très utilisés en français, du moins dans le même champ sémantique ; "penseur" me paraît recouvrir une réalité plus absolue, un champ plus vaste, moins spécialisé, que "thinker" dont on précise bien d'ailleurs ici le domaine des cogitations. On emploiera plus volontiers en France, dans la mesure où le champ d'action de la pensée est défini, des mots comme "spécialiste", "expert(e)", "chercheur(se)", "une sommité", "une autorité", les deux derniers mots féminins pouvant s'appliquer aussi bien à une femme qu'à un homme.


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

Je propose:_” …l’une des autorités les plus réputées…..”_ ,et comme ça on évite le problème du genre.


----------



## Nomade001

Merci!


----------



## MintedMist

Oscar Aqueterre said:


> Si l'emploi du masculin ou du féminin vous gêne, (si par exemple, vous ne savez pas, au moment où vous l'annoncez, si l'intervenant sera un homme ou une femme), vous pouvez aussi dire d'une façon plus neutre : "une personne dont la pensée fait autorité dans ce pays en matière de cybersécurité".
> Je préférerais pour ma part dire : "un(e) spécialiste d'envergure nationale sur les questions de cybersécurité". Il me semble que les mots "penseur" (le mot évoque la statue de Rodin !) ou "penseuse" ne sont pas très utilisés en français, du moins dans le même champ sémantique ; "penseur" me paraît recouvrir une réalité plus absolue, un champ plus vaste, moins spécialisé, que "thinker" dont on précise bien d'ailleurs ici le domaine des cogitations. On emploiera plus volontiers en France, dans la mesure où le champ d'action de la pensée est défini, des mots comme "spécialiste", "expert(e)", "chercheur(se)", "une sommité", "une autorité", les deux derniers mots féminins pouvant s'appliquer aussi bien à une femme qu'à un homme.



A vrai dire, meme comme anglophone l'utilisation de "thinker" dans la texte anglaise me semble étrange. J'aurai dit plutot "one of the country's most recognized cybersecurity experts". Ici le mot "Thinker" me fait penser qu'elle est plutot une philosophe de la cybersécurité et non quelqu'un qui travaille dans la domaine de la cybersécurité.


----------



## Polyglot Jurist

If I'm not mistaken (I'm an anglophone, so all of this is _à vérifier_), in Quebec, gender-neutral usage is much more common than in Europe. As the OP is in Canada, I _think_ you might want to say something like "penseurs-euses". I know very well that a lot of European French-speakers hate this though, so know your audience.


----------

